# Newbie with a lot of questions...



## Manu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of moving to Thailand, but I haven't made a decision yet.

I'm married with Thai girl and we have a daughter who has the Belgium as well as the Thai nationality.

I read a few things on this forum, but most answers didn't really help as they raised even more questions.

I read that it is not a good idea to buy land and/or a house. Why? I was thinking of putting everything in my dauthers name. She is Thai and is allowed to buy land. Is there something wrong with that idea?

What about opening a bank account in her name? Can I invest in saving bonds?

Where do I want to live? Not an easy choice since my daughter still has to go to school.

These are just a few questoins that I can think of right now, but I'm sure many more will come to me before I'm able to make a decision to go or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Manu said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Thailand, but I haven't made a decision yet.
> 
> I'm married with Thai girl and we have a daughter who has the Belgium as well as the Thai nationality.
> 
> ...


Have you stayed in Thailand before, for how long, which area(s)?

Giving money to a Thai national to buy property, even if to your own family, is much debated in Thailand at the moment. The authorities are suggesting that this represents proxy ownership of land by farangs. I doubt anyone has a definitive answer as to the risks involved. The laws here change regularly, who knows what is around the corner.

Still it remains a possibility - and if it wasn't a mansion you were investing in, the risk would not be huge - after all you can buy a 3 bedroomed house in Chiang Mai for as little as 30,000 euros these days.

Anyway, you seem to have little idea at this stage of the location you would prefer. Many factors to consider... where is your wife from?... budget? (more expensive in certain parts of the country)... do you prefer city, town, country life?... how about your wife, what does she want?... how old is your daughter?... do you want to put her into a Thai or an international school?...


----------



## Manu (Sep 6, 2009)

I stayed in Thailand for a few months. Part as a trip around Thailand, north to south, part with the family of my wife. Plus we visit the familiy in Hat Yai every year, but that is only for a week or so. So you can say that I don't really have a lot of experience living there.

My daughter is 2 years old and if we go, we would sent her to a local school.

My daughter would be the one with the money and she would be buying the property. I don't know if that makes any sense or if that is the same what you just said.

Like I said the wife is from Hat Yai, but I wouldn't want to life too close to Hat Yai. I don't want them in the my house every day.

We prefer to be outside of town, but not too far outside either. My wife keeps talking about Phuket, because that would be good for my daughter. Me on the other hand am not sure that is a good idea.

The budget? We thought about buying some land and building a house on it.

Another question I have is: what about work? Can I work? And what can I do there? I have a degree in computer science, but I don't think I will be able to use that in Thailand.

Anyway, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

No problem in buying the land and house in the name of your legal wife.
Make a will that your daughter is the legal heir.
Also make an usufruct in which you are nominated as the one who can live in the house till you die. This will be registered at the landoffice and will be written on the chanoot.
Even if the house would be sold,your right remains.
A split in the family can be caused by divorce or by dead.Make sure both are legally covered.


----------

